# Sunstar Gifts



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

My wife and I are looking for a prop we saw today at a Halloween specialty store here in Omaha. It is a grayish colored skeleton with chains around its neck and wrists. Its mouth is open and has extremely large canines. The tag on the prop says "Gothic Decor"....which is from Sunstar Gifts. Does anyone have the password info to view their 2006 catalog? Thanks.

http://www.sunstargifts.com/


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

That is the starngest site I have been to. You need a password but there is no way to sign up on the page? wierd. How do you get a password?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

If I remember correctly, Sunstar is a wholesaler that sells to retail chains. You need to have a business password to get in. They have an amazing selection of stuff priced WELL below retail. Last year a member on Halloween Forum had a password they got from somewhere that allowed you to view their site. You could spend a couple hours looking at over 100 pages of stuff. It's many of the same things you see at Spirit and Spencers for 30-40% less, and a lot of things you've never seen before. Maybe someone can hijack a password.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

name = sunstar 
password = quality

Give that a try Crow.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Woody, That gets you into the site, but the Halloween page is under construction. If you click on the streaming banner, you can get 4 pages of gothic stuff, and also I got some animated stuff by clicking on the Halloween '05 section, but not much else. Hmmm...


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I guess they haven't updated everything for this year yet. We were just trying to get an idea how much this prop we've been looking at sells for elsewhere. We've searched tons of sites and search engines and have come up with nothing so far.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry Crow. I didn't really check it out beyond the start page. Do you have a picture of the prop you're looking for?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Woody,

No...unfortunately I don't. I think it's made of hard foam...at least the head is....not sure about the hands. It sits on a stand....its mouth is wide open...and is a grayish color, pretty much all over. To tell you the truth...it looks like something Alarming Products would sell. It is pretty expensive...that's why I was trying to find an online store to compare prices with.


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

*The website*

Funny, it says the username/password is invalid but it lets you in. Still nothing posted for Halloween 2006 tho, think they are going to miss the entire season.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Sunstar's selling season is in the spring when the retail big boys are buying. Items were much cheaper because they are wholesale but they didnt require a license outside of California. Ony drawback was that you had to buy in quantities...like 6 or a dozen of each. 
Im wondering if we're too "small" and they got fed up with dealing with us?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I bought a couple gargoyles this year and that's who made them.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> name = sunstar
> password = quality
> 
> Give that a try Crow.


Does this information still work? I gave it a try and it appears it is not working. Is it case sensitive?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Smelly-Skelly said:


> Does this information still work? I gave it a try and it appears it is not working. Is it case sensitive?


Try http://www.sunstargifts.net/ but be aware...the site does not seem to have been updated.


----------

